# Power window Motor question, its BUZZING bad



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

I got an 86 Z N/A 5 speed, 
My passengers side window motor just stopped working, so I thought it was bad and went ahead and bought a new one off ebay. I opened the door panel and went to take out the motor, and unloosened everything so the motor came out and before I took it completely out I decided to run a wire to the battery and directly to the motor, IT WORKED!!!
So i put it back together, and replace the passengers side switch, problem solved! I havent put the door panel on yet, because I cant because now im having problems.
The window goes down PERFECTLY and seemlessly, but when I decide to make it go up, and press up, the motor will take the window 1/3rd of the way up then BUZZZZ like grinding gears? and then if I help it and let go it will go up another 1/3rd (about 75% up) and BUZZZZZZZZZ again, again I help it and it will finally take the window all the way up and if I press up again or hold it anywhere past the "stopping point" (which is all the way up) it also buzzes (again grinding teeth?)

what did I do wrong?
thanks


----------



## lostmenoggin (Sep 10, 2005)

One of the gears, either on the regulator or on the motor is probably stripped. Replace the whole regulator and motor.


----------



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

So i need a new window regulator? Exactly what happened, and how did it all of a sudden break of me just re-installing it?


----------



## lostmenoggin (Sep 10, 2005)

It was probably already broken. I had to replace my drivers side regulator/motor cuz it was doing the same thing. One of the gears had broken and all it did was make noise and the window would only go up like 6 inches. I replaced the regulator and the motor and it works fine with no problems.


----------

